
GDB 8.0 released - teddyh
https://www.gnu.org/software/gdb/download/ANNOUNCEMENT
======
harry8
[https://sourceware.org/git/gitweb.cgi?p=binutils-
gdb.git;a=b...](https://sourceware.org/git/gitweb.cgi?p=binutils-
gdb.git;a=blob;f=gdb/PROBLEMS;hb=HEAD)

No problems in gdb worth mentioning.

While I love gdb that is just straight hubris and suggests there really are
some issues with the gdb custodians. [1] Any gdb users can list a bunch,
crashes when using tui with 3 windows, can record when debugging on a cpu with
avx2 support are highest on the list for me.

[1] but why don't you help? Well I did, patches solving null pointer deref
crashes were rejected or ignored. I don't even know which. I don't know who is
the gatekeeper of whether code is applied amongst the noisy on the mailing
list acting like they're the overlord when looking at the history suggests
they're at about the "hello world" stage of their programming careers. It's a
hard problem to solve, I don't mind if they reject my patches if they fix
their segfaulting bugs!

------
nekitamo
One day I will make an Ollydbg-like frontend for GDB, and it will be glorious.

/me goes back to reversing on command line GDB :'(

~~~
snvzz
Try radare2.

~~~
nekitamo
I tried it, but it isn't intuitive, and I'm uncomfortable working in a
terminal environment. Much prefer GUI apps.

~~~
snvzz
OK, fair enough.

Then try any of the r2 GUIs.

------
pksadiq
ptype 'a' is still char when the language is c? (it should be int in C and
char in C++).

Also, "ptype TEST" is still int for SIZE macro in the following code fragment?

    
    
      // Compile with gcc -g3 filename.c
      #define SIZE sizeof (int)

------
Bino
side note: why has the ANNOUNCEMENT MD5 checksums and not stronger hashing?

~~~
jwilk
NB, the tarballs have detached OpenPGP signatures, you should probably use
them for verifying authenticity.

------
Retr0spectrum
Are there any particularly important changes I'm missing?

~~~
josteink
> DWARF version 5 support

Unless I'm mistaken you've so far been "forced" to use LLVM and LLDB if you
for whatever reason wanted/needed that.

With this landed, you should be able to stick to a GNU toolchain, even in
those cases.

